# AbsoluTTe 12!!!!!!!!!!!



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

Got it through the post today, what a day to be working from home, although i havent done any now! lol

Congrads to Barry and the whole team a great mag esp with that Ace Cafe article :roll:

But seriously looks really nice and what i have read really flows. Keep up the great work and fantasic news about Graham staying on. The mag definatly benefits from his design flair!

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

*well done Guys & Girls*


----------



## Nando (Feb 5, 2004)

I've got a horrible feeling I've forgotton to renew my membership and as such won't receive edition 12.

What can I do to rectify this  situation?

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Got to the TTOC shop on the TTOC web site and rejoin


----------



## Blu-iTT (Dec 2, 2006)

Received my first copy of AbsoluTTe after joing the TTOC - looks great [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## AidenL (Nov 29, 2006)

I joined the other day - looking forward to receiving my first copy


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

My AbsoluTTe arrived today , good reading again 

Great new look with the glossy cover too !

Good work guys


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I posted absoluTTe 12 in two batches so don't worry if you haven't got your copy yet but they are all posted, rest assured you should get it in a couple of days at the latest.

Hope you like the new style gloss laminated covers.

Graham


----------



## MBK (Jan 25, 2004)

conlechi said:


> My Absolutte arrived today , good reading again
> 
> Great new look with the glossy cover too !
> 
> Good work guys


Have to agree, looks excellent and quality articles too - nice to see our first Wales meet included - well done Mark!

Congrats to all the team who put the magazine together, your work is appreciated! Surely one of, if not, the finest owners clubs imo (and i've been in a few!)


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

Fantastic work there guys! Issue 12 is great! I have got it a few minutes ago and couldn't stop reading.


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Still havn't received mine yet......think im still a member :? Can someone check? i'll look on the ttoc website in the meantime :?


----------



## thehornster (Apr 29, 2005)

Just checked and i should be good till 4th july 2007.postman must a be a TT driver ....or a wannabe :lol:

Can someone see if its been sent please  :wink:


----------

